# CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?



## Deadless (11. Mai 2011)

*CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Hi, also erstmal, ich habe von einem E8500 auf einen i5-2500k gewechselt, und natürlich neues Mainboard:ASROCK P67 Pro3 und 8GB MUSHKIN RAM.

Jetzt läuft mein CPU Kühler statt 1300 oder so wie er vorher lief mit 1950 RPM, ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob das deswegen
so ist, weil es jetzt doppelt so viele Kerne sind, oder eine falsche Einstellung im Bios ist... Das ist ja jetzt das neue efi Bios, da blick ich noch nicht so ganz durch, da kann man viel mehr einstellen. Bei meinem alten war der CPU Kühler im idle nicht zu hören, erst mit Spielen ist er hoch gegangen. 

Ist es normal das der 2. Kern 4-5 grad wärmer ist als alle anderen? Also die anderen sind so 30° und der 2. 35°
Und wie hoch sollte so die CPU Temp. beim spielen gehen mit einem Freezer 13 Kühler ? Weiß jetzt nicht ob die Wärmeleitpaste richtig drauf ist, 72° soll er ja glaube nicht übersteigen, das wird er auch sicher nicht, aber man muss ja nicht immer am Limit sein^^ da war zwar schon wärmeleitpaste vorher drauf, aber bis ich die mitte gefunden habe, habe ich den Kühler mehrmals hin und her gerutscht, weiß jetzt nicht ob die Paste richtig drauf ist.


----------



## bfgc-lite (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Stell mal für alle Anwendungen vier Kerne ein, dann sollte sich die Last so verteilen das nicht immer vornehmlich ein oder zwei Kerne was zutun bekommen.
Vier, fünf Grad sind bei Teillast völlig unbedenklich, selbst bei 30min Volllast haben die meisten CPUs noch keine einheitlichen Temperaturen.
Das liegt zum einem an der Wärmeleitpastenverteilung und zum anderen sind die Headspreader nur seltenst so eben das sich nahezu immer die gleichen Temeraturen auflaufen.
Hinzu kommen Meßabweichungen, kontruktionsbedingte Hotspots und die kühlerspezifische Wärmeaufnahmepunkte, die es praktisch unmöglich machen, ohne das die CPU voll durchgewärmt ist, das alle Sensoren gleiche Temperaturen ausgeben.

Zum Thema Paste, es kann auch sein das deine Paste 5-10h(evtl. mehr) "durchgeheizt" werden muss, um sich an die Flächen anzupassen und ihre volle Leistung zu entfalten.
Der Freezer ist nicht der absolut leistungsstärkste Kühler, aber 30-35°C im Idle sind gute Temperaturen.


----------



## Deadless (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Hmm ok danke schonmal   Wo stell ich das mit den 4 Kernen ein?


----------



## bfgc-lite (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Msconfig ausführen,
unter boot settings, advanced und dann vier therads auswählen.


----------



## Deadless (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also da bei Prozessoranzahl nen Haken rein machen und auf 4 stellen? Woher soll man das wissen 
Bei maximaler Speicher auch auf 8192 MB ? ^^


----------



## bfgc-lite (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Nur die Prozessoren, der Speicher wird eh nochmals unterverwaltet.


----------



## Deadless (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Ehm okay CPU war es doch nicht, habe den lüfter mit der hand mal angehalten, und es war immernoch so laut.
Dann habe ich gedacht hmm ok Grafikkarte, die 570 kann ja bestimmt schonmal laut werden... auch nicht, mit
nvidiainspector lüfter auf 30 gestellt und trotzdem war es noch laut... Gehäuselüfter sind an Steuerung dran, also
auch net, dann xD kam ich aufs Netzteil... hab mal mit meinem Ohr gehört... also es muss das Netzteil iwi sein.
Aber wiso dreht der Netzteillüfter beim zocken sowas von auf, das er bei weeeeeitem die Graka und den CPU Lüfter zusammen übertrifft?
Lüfter kaputt? Netzteil zu schwach? Also naja das Netzteil is ja schon ein bisschen alt hmmm so 3 Jahre mindestens.
Werde morgen mal checken ob da iwi Staub oder so ist... aber hmmm vielleicht muss ich mir ein neues kaufen...


----------



## mars321 (19. Mai 2011)

Was hast du den für ein Netzteil ? und wo sitzt es im Gehäuse unten oder oben?


----------



## Deadless (19. Mai 2011)

Ein 3 Jahre altes chieftec, weiß grade keinen Link, das gibt's eh nicht mehr.
Es sitzt unten, ist das denn wichtig? 
Mit altem Board, RAM, CPU war es leise,
darum frag ich ja ob's vielleicht an den Ampere werten oder so liegen kann, und es deswegen so laut ist.


----------



## mars321 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Wenn der Netzteil oben im Gehäuse wäre dann nimmt es normalerweiße auch einen teil der abwärme vom CPU auf das ist ja bei dir nicht der fall.
Da dein Pc unter last mehr verbraucht steigt somit auch die Abwärme im Netzteil und damit dieses nicht überhitzt läuft der Lüfter schneller ? Was macht den as Netzteil für Geräusche ?
Ich weiß jetzt nicht was du für Gehäuselüfter hast du konntest diese aber schneller drehen lassen damit das Netztteil mehr frischluft bekommt.


----------



## Deadless (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Naja also ich glaube ja nicht das das Netzteil zu heiß wird, es kommt kalte luft raus, und ansonsten mein ganzer pc ist
kalt, bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es das netzteil überhaupt ist, aber grafikkarte wie schon gesagt habe ich auf 30% laufen,
im idle hört man das garnicht, und beim gamen wirds immernoch laut, also kann es doch eigentlich die graka nicht sein...
wenn ich es auf automatisch habe, geht der auch beim gamen nur bis 38%, und das ist auch leise... habe dann mal spaßeshalber den
lüfter auf 60 gestellt, da wurde es dann ein bisschen lauter(als vergleich:Netzteil 3 mal so laut^^), aber dann wieder auf auto, und er war wieder bei 38... darum keine Ahnung, normal muss es doch dann das Netzteil sein, empfehlt mir am besten ein gutes leises, alternate ist
10 Minuten entfernt... kann es sofort wieder zurückgeben, falls es doch nicht war, also was das Netzteil haben sollte, so 40 A auf der 12 V Schiene, weil bei der 570 steht 36A sollte es haben... meins hat 30 oder so^^ quantenslipstream hat zwar gesagt das es noch passt, und Spiele laufen ja auch perfekt... nur es ist zu laut ^^

Vielleicht eins von dene hier? Kabelmanagement wäre auch super:

SilentStorm CM SHA560-135A 560 Watt

ModXStream Pro 500W

Silent Pro M500

Pure Power L7 530W

High Current Gamer HCG-520


----------



## mars321 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Puuh also bei Netzteilen kann ich dir nicht wirklich helfen. Ich denke aber das ein 500watt Netzteil reichen sollte. Was wollteste den ausgeben ?


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Das High Current Gamer ist zu empfehlen, wenn du wert auf Kabelmanagement legst, dann diese hier:

be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

FSP Fortron/Source Everest 85PLUS 500W ATX 2.3 (semi-passiv) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ATX 2.2 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## Deadless (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Hmmm ok ich glaube das High Current Gamer HCG-520 ist von dene mit am besten, dann nehme ich das,
hat zwar leider kein Kabelmanagement, aber mal sehen irgendwo kann ich die anderen Kabel verstecken, 
wenn nicht geb ich es halt zurück. 60 Euro ist mir lieber als 80 ^^


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: CPU Lüfter dreht zu schnell?*

Sonst nimm halt das Fortron:

500W Fortron FSP Everest - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

Die 7€ mehr machen den Braten auch nicht fett

Gruß


----------



## Deadless (19. Mai 2011)

Hm ach ne ich nehm das antec, wichtig ist halt das es unter last leise ist, ich hoffe das ist es^^

Edit: So habe jetzt alles getestet, also mit dem Antec ist es um so 300% leiser geworden^^
jetzt hört man nurnoch bissi die Grafikkarte, so wie es sein muss ^^ Und nach dem spielen ist es nach
einer Sekunde wieder still.


----------

